# best pda with integrated wifi and bluetooth. Anyone got an answer to that one?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

best pda with integrated wifi and bluetooth. Anyone got an answer to that one? I've looked at ipaqs but maybe others are better. I also would like the least expensive but still has those functions integrated so i dont have to carry a card around.

anythoughts? thanks.


----------



## Timagination (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't have lots of experience with alternatives to it but my iPaq 5450 has worked flawlessly for about a year now. Both Wifi and Bluetooth are built in, no external cards or any of that nonsense. The Wifi is 80211.b, not .g, but it is quite fast and very convenient. The Bluetooth is what makes this unit really really nice, though. I use it to connect my cellphone, GPS receiver and wireless headset together with the iPaq PDA. I don't think one could go wrong with an iPaq product, whatever the model.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I took a look at the 4155 and i now own one. thanks for the good imput!


----------

